# Reproductor SongBird, De la mano de Mozilla.



## Tacatomon (Mar 29, 2009)

Que tal hermanos foreros, les escribo desde el nuevo centro de medios Songbird con navegador internet !SI!
El reproductor incluye dentro de si la maquinaria del navegador Firefox.

Bueno, mejor que hable el experto...

Descripccion en Wikipedia

Pagina Oficial

De mientras le comento que el uso es muy agradable, aunque me costo trabajo dejar el iTunes y el MediaPlayerClassic.
La ventaje que posee este reproductor es que se le pueden agregar plug-ings, temas, y demas. Como ahora el proyecto esta en desarollo, veran pocos complementos, pero conforme pase el tiempo habra mas. Ademas el reproductor de medios mas el navegador by Mozilla se agradece.

Les dejo unos pics para que se den una idea de como lo tengo, y lo instale en la tarde ehh.

Por hoy, termina una larga jornada de ocio. jajaja. 4:15  

Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Jun 13, 2009)

Se ve lindo, pero se me hace que es medio pesado ese diseño oscuro, totalmente diferent al habitual de Firefox. Yo, preferiría un reproductor en Firefox que Firefox en un reproductor.


----------



## osk_rin (Jul 11, 2009)

electrodan.

la apariencia es a tu gusto de echo el reproductor no trae esa piel originalmente 
trae una muy parecida a la del iTunes jeje .


en lo personal, yo lo e usado pero en linux esta muy completo y eso que integra el navegador web 
me parece henial 

lo que me desagrado es que no cuenta con un ecualizador integrado 
y aun le falta a su desarroyo, esperemos y lo sigan mejorando 


saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 12, 2009)

Yo igual estoy al tanto de que aparezca algún Plug-In para poder meterle EQ, aunque debería ser mejor ponerle toda la librería de descompresión y ajustes de FFdshow.

Y es cierto, cuando lo instalas, el Skin que trae es ligero y muy a gradable, pero al color obscuro nunca se le dice no.

Saludos.


----------



## osk_rin (Jul 12, 2009)

jajaja asi es, al color uscuro nunca se le dice no  

y me agrada que utilizes software gratuito, ya estubo bueno de depeder de otros tipos 
aver si algun dia te animas y usas alguna distribucion de linux 
ami en lo personal me agrada mucho UBUNTU, pero siquieres algo aun mas facil que ubuntu 
prueba LINUXMINT , que es aun mas faicil y trae muchas cosas como codecs etc. etc.


me doy cuanta que eres de mexico tambien jejej la malloria son de centro y sudamerica 





saludos hasta pronto.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 12, 2009)

mmm, Me han recomendado mucho pasarme al Linux, pero a la vez extrañaría los juegos que corren bajo Windows.

Sabes algo acerca del Ubunto Beryl?

Saludos.


----------



## martinvol (Jul 12, 2009)

ningun reproductor me dejo tan encantado como rhythmbox, lo unico probre es que no tiene ecualizador, pero mucho no me interesa, ademas con un plugin se puede hacer

Saludos


----------



## TheLordRayden (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi tacatomon hasta que escribo por aca , no se , mmm , pero el songbird no me gusta mucho , mejor como yo , tengo todo en el itunes (por mi ipod) y en el wmp11 tambien , ademas me gusta mas su editor de metadatos y algunos plugins que uso ahi , aparte que sincronizo mi cel con el peo bueno ya cada quien con el que mas le agrade , yo creo que ya estoy muy acostumbrado a esos 2 jee


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 12, 2009)

El Itunes lo uso muy seguido, pero el la pega del Songbird es que integra navegador Web en el mismo ejecutable. En pocas palabras, nada mas abres el SB, click en Play y luego habres una pestaña para navegar.

Mas facil no se puede.

Saludos.


----------



## osk_rin (Jul 13, 2009)

tacatomon


claro que se de beryl, aunque en la actualidad ya no existe con ese nombre la verdad había varios proyectos de ese tipo, que se fusionaron, y dieron como resultado compiz fusion, antes era un pokito mas de problema instalar el beryl, pero hoy en dia es facilisimo instalar compiz fusion en tu linux y digo porque 
si es realmente tuyo, no es prestado o rentado como win xp jeje, 

bueno para instalar compiz fusion correctamente, solo basta que tu targeta grafica sea correctamente  identificada por el sistema operativo, y claro las targetas graficas que soportan compiz, son:
ATI
INTEL
NVIDIA

no deve de ser muy nueva la verdad y corre como el triple de efectos que el famoso win vista y consume mucho menos maquina jeje. 

mi pc es una celeron, con una targeta madre chafita, pc-chips y uan targeta grafica, RADEON 9250
y corria muy bien 



saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Jul 13, 2009)

Yo estoy con Debian y KDE ahora mismito. Pero me costó bastante instalarlo, especialmente a la hora de instalar una interfaz gráfica y configurar el sonido. Para poder conectarme a internet y descargar todo lo necesario, tuve que poner pppoeconf y sus dependencias en una memoria USB (la misma con la que instalé).
Pero si instalas Ubuntu desde el CD seguro que no tenés que hacer nada y ya tenés todo instalado. En cuanto a los juegos, podés probar con Wine, o de última usas el Win en una máquina virtual.
Si no te apetece deshacerte de M$, podés tener los dos sistemas sin problemas en el disco duro.


----------



## Nepper (Jul 13, 2009)

Yo utilizo el 
AIMP2
La verdad es que me sorprendió...
Al principio utilizaba el WMP##... Aunque también conocía el Winamp y lo había utilizado antes... pero luego de un formateo... no tenía ganas de instalar nada....
En fin, durante mi vida, varios formateos, los cambios de PC y la mano que metia mi hermano, recorrí el Reproductor de Windows Media, Winamp y Jukebox, entre otros...
Ya en la actualidad, me encontraba con el Reproductor de Windows Media, pero por algún motivo desconocido, no me anduvo más... y para actualizarlo y repara, tenía que registrarme   . Esa no es una opción   
Por lo que opté por el Winamp(a)    No se si soy yo, pero pesa demasiado, y tardaba mucho, sin mencionar que tenía mas bugs que el windows ME... me resultó molesto... 
Cansado de los reproductores MAS USADOS, Y DE MEJOR CALIDAD del MUNDO   me decidí por buscar otro reproductor... total, solo quiero escuchar música... y bueno... ¿donde podré encontrarlo? G__g__ 
La cosa que observé algo extraño... un programa con 5 estrellitas en una página que se titulaba   "Dame tu alma a cambio del reproductor Perfecto"  ...me parecia algo extraño, pero bueno... total... no tenía nada que perder  

Ahí encontré el AIMP2
La verdad es que es muy cómodo, totalmente personalizable, compacto, completo, rápido, confiable y funcional
Posee varias características únicas en su género (o por lo menos no vi otro con eso), tal como cuando estás con un amigo, y le estas mostrando algunos temas, y el te dice "Pasame ese"
<Situación sin AIMP> Abris el explorador, accedes a la carpeta, buscás en una lista de 1300 temas el que eligió, y se lo copias al Pen Drive
<Situación con AIMP>Sobre el tema en la lista de reproducción, haces clik secundario, en el menú contextual vas a "copiar a", elegís la carpeta, y luego el resto de los temas que copies irán a parar ahí. (Verlo para creerlo)

Tambien posee otras caracteristicas, como grabador de sonidos, convertidor de audio y otros.

La principal característica es la simplicidad... no me vengan con eso de bibliotecas, pestañas, arboles por autor, titulo, disco, etc... nunca entendí esas cosas.... pero con el AIMP, vá como piña!

Además, el mismo instalador permite la aplicación Portable!

Realmente.... Pruebenlo... no es joda...

/*Esto no es obligatorio leerlo 
Otra gran característica del Aimp, es que al minimizarlo, se achica pero se mantiene en pantalla, esto me resultó muy util en el trabajo, porque tenía oficina compartida. Al ser tamaño infimo, no molestaba en el uso de PC, y al estár siempre "arriba" de todos los programas, me permitia bajar el volumen ni bien veía entrar a mi jefe (no por rebelde, simplemente no nos gusta la misma música) Con el Reproductor de Windows Media, esto era una molestia porque tardaba en cargar y pasar de ventana en ventana */


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 13, 2009)

Excelente reproductor el Aimp, lo adopté definitivamente hace tiempo ya (venía de Winamp), completo, simple y funcional.... ah... y gratis.

Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Jul 21, 2009)

Yo utilizo el VLC.


----------



## osk_rin (Jul 22, 2009)

electrodan.

el vlc esta muy bueno se me hace que, de todos lo reproductores que e usado en linux es el que mejor, que integra un ecualizador que realmente funciona jeje 

pero tabien esta bueno el bashee, y el xmms, el amarock no me gusta mucho y no me gusta como corre en Gnome

saludos...


----------



## electrodan (Jul 22, 2009)

Que curioso, el VLC que yo uso tiene un bug en el ecualizador. Supongo que tendría que reportarlo o algo por el estilo.


----------



## osk_rin (Jul 22, 2009)

ooooo si!

se me paso ese detalle, sucede que ecualizas, una cancion o video, pero con solo cambiar de cancion 
o video esa ecualizacion que hicicte, desaparece y todo queda en cero?

ami me pasaba eso, ahorita actualmente no tengo instalado linux 


saludos.


----------

